# Firefox Release Candidate (1.0RC) available



## fredtgreco (Oct 28, 2004)

The latest version of Firefox is available at:

http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.0rc1/

For most of you, download the version at this link:

http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.0rc1/Firefox Setup (1.0rc1, en-US).exe
It is a self extracting installer for Windows in US english.

If there is interest, I could post a zip file with all the extensions I use, modified to work with the latest version.


[Edited on 10/30/2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 29, 2004)

Here is a link to an update FAQ in case you already have Firefox 1.0 PR and want to go to 1.0RC:

http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/qa/softwareupdate.html

I also have Zipped a whole host of Extensions that I have made 1.0RC compatible that I use.

Here is the list (so you can look them up):
http://www.trajan.gamecw.com/files/ExtensionsList.html

Here is the link to the zip file:
http://www.trajan.gamecw.com/files/FF Extensions.zip


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Here is the list (so you can look them up):
> http://www.trajan.gamecw.com/files/ExtensionsList.html



I got a message saying www.trajan.gamecw.com could not be found. What sort of extensions are they?

I just recently installed Firefox, and so far I'm definitely pleased. Thanks for recommending it (in another thread)!


----------

